

Bash socket programming with /dev/tcp - Jasber
http://thesmithfam.org/blog/2006/05/23/bash-socket-programming-with-devtcp-2/

======
makecheck
It's probably best to read the comments on the post (which is a few years
old), which sum it up: the /dev/tcp device may not be accessible, it probably
shouldn't be enabled, and better mechanisms exist.

